# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  iPhone окончательно отвязан от AT&T

## ALEX(XX)

Привязка iPhone к AT&T взломана полностью, утверждают участники форума Bladox.com. Для взлома потребовалась чистая карта TurboSIM ($80), утилита AppleSaft от Bladox и SSH-доступ к телефону через Wi-Fi. 
Как сообщает Electronista.com, взломщики, используя удаленный доступ к телефону через Wi-Fi по шифрованному протоколу SSH, заставили аппарат записать на SIM информацию от другого оператора. Таким образом, телефон может работать с любым оператором как в голосовом режиме, так и в режиме обмена данными через GPRS; работа с EDGE пока не подтверждалась. 
Метод взлома отличается от представленных ранее, так как не требует специальной аппаратуры для чтения SIM-карты и работает со всеми версиями карт – от V1 до V3. 
Тем временем, Apple даже не пытается помешать хакерам: в обновлении 1.0.1 были устранены только уязвимости, представляющие опасность для пользователей, а предыдущие открытия, связанные с защитой аппарата, остались без внимания. Ходят слухи, что Apple готовит вторую версию iPhone для мирового рынка без ограничений и защит, и поэтому не обращает внимания на работу хакеров.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

даже мелькала инфа что ЙаМобилко замечтально работает с би-лайном...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> даже мелькала инфа что ЙаМобилко замечтально работает с би-лайном...


Угу, тоже где-то встречал в нете такую инфу

----------


## aintrust

> даже мелькала инфа что ЙаМобилко замечтально работает с би-лайном...


Это зависит от метода "отвязки". Если используется SIM-карта SilverCard, то отвязанный iPhone работает как с Билайном, так и с МТС. С Мегафоном проблема состоит в том, что он использует SIM-карты с "продвинутым" кодированием v2. 

Если же используется методика, описанная выше (правда, с существенными ошибками, т.к. _Electronista.com_ - это чисто технологический 'pulp fiction'-ресурс, собирающий весь мох с болота - я в очередной раз удивляюсь редакторам ресурса _SecurityLab_), то проблем с отвязкой для карт Мегафон (да и вообще для карты любого типа) быть не должно. К сожалению, информация об отвязке для карт Мегафона пока не подтверждена у нас: проблема с карточками TurboSIM чешской компании _Bladox_, их раскупили буквально же в первый день, как стало известно об этом методе отвязки. В общем, пока что ждем... =)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

вопрос такой - а станете ли вы покупать данный мобильник, если вам дадут гарантию что он будет работать с вашим оператором?

имхо все равно дорогой и бесполезный... не хочется за лейбл платить...

----------


## Shu_b

> имхо все равно дорогой и бесполезный... не хочется за лейбл платить...


Вот и я хотел спросить.... зачем ЙаМобилко нужен если не брать в расчёт имиджевую сторону?

htc p3300 имеет всё тоже самое...

----------


## aintrust

> Вот и я хотел спросить.... зачем ЙаМобилко нужен если не брать в расчёт имиджевую сторону?
> 
> htc p3300 имеет всё тоже самое...


Несколько мыслей вслух... =)

Да, с технической точки зрения HTC P3300 "имеет все то же самое", и даже больше, он не имеет только нескольких важных (по крайней мере для меня) вещей: удобства в работе (простите, но стилус, медленный процессор и плохонький маленький экран с разрешением 320x240 и размером 2.8 дюйма - это просто кошмар), а также продуманного и изящного интерфейса. iPhone тоже не имеет кое-чего, что хотелось бы в нем видеть уже сейчас: GPS, к примеру, или поддержку Bluetooth-профиля A2DP, да и еще много-много чего, что давно уже есть у китайцев. Но, скажу честно, пока что лично для меня то относительно немногое, что есть в iPhone, полностью перевешивает возможности любого коммуниктора (HTC, Glofiish и т.д., и т.п.). Возможно я неравнодушен к Apple - начиная буквально с первых лет ее истории, а уж когда появился Newton (не без участия русских математиков и программистов!) - это был просто великий прорыв, опередивший время на десятилетие.

В общем, если бы не эта пресловутая "привязка" к AT&T, которая требует дополнительных "телодвижений" при работе с устройством у нас в России - взял бы, даже не сомневаясь. А сейчас пока что думаю: то ли заказать, чтобы привезли из Штатов, то ли подождать, пока он появится в Европе (скорее всего, уже не залоченный). =) Или подождать нормального китайца с VGA экраном и TouchFLO (и, к сожалению, с Windows Mobile), например HTC Polaris? =)

----------

